

If Philosophers Were Programmers - mlLK
http://developeronline.blogspot.com/2009/04/if-philosophers-were-programmers.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Great post!

Except for Kant and Wittgenstein. I might have put Kant in with the
.NET/CLR/JVM camp with his moral imperative. Wittgenstein? He has to be into
AI with his perception of the slipperiness of language and meaning -- no doubt
about it.

